# Free tether without root



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Some of you may have seen this, and some may not. But this tether supports up to 35meg dl speed (if you have that much) and requires no root. With the capability to hide tether usage. Sounds pretty sweet, so if you guys want to check this out here's the link.
http://asia.cnet.com/crave/clockworkmod-tether-app-adds-usb-tethering-without-root-62212736.htm?src=twt


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

nice!


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

smoody said:


> nice!


Yeh its very good especially for those who root there phone for tether only. Now they don't have too, granted its not wireless but should be very consistent.


----------

